
The 'alien megastructure' star just set a new record by going really dark - mrfusion
https://www.sciencealert.com/tabby-s-star-kic-846852-dimming-again-deepest-dip-since-kepler-record
======
neals
I think it's nice that a great method for trying to be noticed in the
universe, is to actually dim a light, instead of starting one. Seems counter
intuitive.

~~~
mrfusion
That’s a great point. I wonder if anyone has looked for a pattern in the
dimmings? Fibonacci? Primes? Anyone have the data so we could check?

~~~
liberte82
I wonder if countable numbers are something found across many alien species or
if the concept is something more human than we realize.

------
Raphmedia
Better link: [http://www.wherestheflux.com/single-
post/2018/03/26/2018-Mar...](http://www.wherestheflux.com/single-
post/2018/03/26/2018-March-dip-update-7n)

------
ExcelSaga
To be clear, previously the star was apparently dimmed by 4%, and now “really
dark” means 5%. It’s still not an alien megastructure, and an additional 1% is
not “really dark” and this is clickbait.

~~~
wmeredith
"Really Dark"? This writing is garbage.

~~~
ModernMech
The article also uses a unit ive never seen before, the "metric butt ton"

